# lisäsi paikan ... kotikaupunki



## Gavril

Moippa,

Naamakirjassa tuli viesti,



> [nimimerkki] lisäsi paikan San Francisco, California profiilinsa kohtaan *kotikaupunki*



Pitäisikö "kotikaupunki" olla tässä nominatiivissa, vai onko kyseessä käännösvirhe? Olisin odottanut _kotikaupungi*ksi*_ tms.

Hyvää marraskuun alkua


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Kotikaupunki" tuntuu ihan hyvältä, sillä mieleen tulee, että kyseinen kohta on nimenomaan tuossa muodossa Facebookissa, ja on sitten lainattu muuttamattomana. Itse totuin koulupoikana kirjoittamaan "Kalifornia" suomen kielellä, mutta en ole seurannut oikeinkirjoituskäytäntöjä kovin tarkasti kymmeniin vuosiin, ja käytännöt ovat tietysti muuttuneet paljon noista ajoista—kuten moni muukin kieliasia. Toisaalta tässä on kysymyksessä Kaliforniassa asuva henkilö, ilmeisesti yhdysvaltalainen, ja hän tietysti käyttää amerikkalaista kirjoitustapaa.


----------



## Hakro

Kotikaupunki on aivan oikein nominatiivissa, mutta se pitäisi kirjoittaa isolla alkukirjaimella, koska se on kyseisen kohdan otsikko.

Kalifornia on ollut tapana kirjoittaa koolla, mutta käytäntö saattaa olla muuttumassa (samoin kuin Teksas --> Texas). Kalifornian niemimaa, joka kuuluu Meksikolle, kirjoitetaan maantieteellisenä nimenä joka tapauksessa koolla.

Kalifornian perään kuuluisi pilkku. Siis:


> [nimimerkki] lisäsi paikan San Francisco, Kalifornia, profiilinsa kohtaan Kotikaupunki


GOM: Ajatusviiva keskellä virkettä erotetaan molemmin puolin välilyönnillä. Täyspitkää ajatusviivaa ei suomessa enää juuri käytetä vaan suositaan puolipitkää. Siis:


> ... noista ajoista – kuten moni muukin kieliasia.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos, GOM ja H.

"California" oli kirjoitettu c:lla alkuperäisessä viestissä. Luulen, että tässä "San Francisco, California" on Naamakirja-sivuston otsikko, siis sitä ei ole käännetty suomeksi kuten ei myöskään käännetä Naamakirjan henkilökohtaisten sivustojen ("John Smith", "Mikko Virtanen" jne.) otsikkoja.


----------



## Spongiformi

> [nimimerkki] lisäsi paikan San Francisco, California profiilinsa kohtaan kotikaupunki




Nämä punaisella merkityt sanat (varsinkin ensimmäinen) ovat lauseessa vain sen takia, että niiden jälkeisen, varsinaisen tietoa sisältävän sanan voi kirjoittaa nominatiivissa. Koska suomen kielessä sanat taipuvat niin hankalasti, joutuisi ohjelmoija käyttämään suhteettomasti aikaa varmistaakseen taivutuksen oikeellisuuden dynaamisesti luoduissa lauseissa mikäli noita taikasanoja ei lisättäisi väliin. Onpa tuota itsekin tullut harrastettua ammoisista ajoista ohjelmoinnin parissa...


----------

